# grade stainless steel?



## ssharktu17 (Mar 4, 2022)

Is it important for dissolving silver in nitric acid? There are several different grades is it ok to use any or can they result in contaminates? apparently 430 has superior nitric resistance. W


----------



## ssharktu17 (Mar 7, 2022)

I am guessing it doesnt matter.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 8, 2022)

ssharktu17 said:


> apparently 430 has superior nitric resistance.



No - 300 series stainless steel - 304 is preferred but 316 will work

304 SS barrels is what nitric is stored &/or shipped in according to industrial regulation






The Ins and Outs of Nitric Acid and Nitric Acid Shipping Containers | Drum It Up!


Every day, the shipping and transportation industry moves tons upon tons of containers all around the globe. Many of these containers hold dangerous goods and materials. Nitric acid, for example, is a highly corrosive mineral acid. It is poisonous and has strong oxidizing properties. All the...




www.skolnik.com





Note in above linked document it says -----

*By regulation*, nitric acid should be stored in a *304* grade stainless steel barrel. 

Kurt


----------



## ssharktu17 (Mar 8, 2022)

kurtak said:


> No - 300 series stainless steel - 304 is preferred but 316 will work
> 
> 304 SS barrels is what nitric is stored &/or shipped in according to industrial regulation
> 
> ...


Thank you! That definitely sums it up.


----------

